# Confused



## Kenziej14700 (Jul 22, 2020)

So I bought this mare today and the people to me abused her they told me she was pregnant But when I went to pick her up the guys friend sold me to her and he said that he doesn’t know if she’s actually pregnant so today I checked on her and she’s producing white sticky milk so I don’t know if she had a foal already or what her teats are very large compared to the other one I had got and her vuvula is very long compared to the other one but she did have a baby about 2 years ago this picture was taken today when I got her I cleaned her up they never told me she had a missing eye but I still love her the same of course I am just confused


----------



## Jodie (Jul 22, 2020)

Oh poor sweet girl, so happy she is with you now.


----------



## Kenziej14700 (Jul 22, 2020)

Thank you i Iove her so much her name is sweetie because she’s such a sweet  She’s the sweetest girl I am very lucky


----------



## Jodie (Jul 22, 2020)

Aww too cute! Do you have any pictures of her from the side down at her level/from behind at her level/her udder? If you need an idea of the sort of pictures I mean, have a look at the two most recent threads in this section - we have been posting quite a few lol
Those would give the more experienced people on here (I am not lol this will be my first foal) a better idea of whether or not Sweetie might be in foal (though of course it’s impossible to tell for absolute certain by pictures, a vet check would be your best bet).


----------



## Kenziej14700 (Jul 23, 2020)

I just took these these is milk coming out rn


----------



## Kenziej14700 (Jul 23, 2020)

I will definitely be calling a vet  thank you for your help I just am worried she had the baby and they kept her or something cause the guy isn’t answering me questions about this the whole thing was strange


----------



## Taz (Jul 23, 2020)

I'm so glad she's with you and going to be loved and taken care of. If she's dripping milk she might have had a foal taken away from her just before you got her, like same day, but she normally would have been calling and very upset. Or she's due to foal anytime. Can you take a picture of her vulva? Having a vet out to look at her is a very good idea. Please let us know how it goes?


----------



## Jodie (Jul 23, 2020)

Wow yes that is quite the udder! Please keep us updated.


----------



## Kenziej14700 (Jul 23, 2020)

Well when I brought her home and put her in the back past year she kept name but then when I would go buy her she would just follow me


----------



## Jodie (Jul 23, 2020)

That could be because she’s in a new place. Were there other horses where you got her from? If there were then it would be normal for her to be calling out for her friends having been separated from them. When one of mine had to be put to sleep, her best friend was calling out for her, looking for her, it took her a little while to acclimatize to life without her. Any more pictures?


----------



## Pitter Patter (Jul 23, 2020)

Poor thing. Seems these sweet animals are just used and passed on to the next person. Glad she is with you now! Hopefully she is due any minute and not already foaled and separated. That should be a crime!


----------



## Jodie (Jul 23, 2020)

Some people just have no compassion when it comes to animals. The auction where I got Rosie, a mare and young foal got ran through together and the auctioneer made a comment about them being a package deal, then someone from the crowd yelled out to separate them, so they did. It was heartbreaking. The foal was going crazy looking for it’s mama, and then when the mare got ran through after the foal, she was frantic looking for her baby, calling out for it. The foal was sold privately and the mare went for meat


----------



## Taz (Jul 23, 2020)

Do you have her out with any company? She will not be very happy if she is completely alone and will want to be near you or other horses.


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Jul 23, 2020)

I would definitely have a vet check her.... She's either very late pregnant, just recently foaled and hasn't dried up, or there's another medical issue going on.....


----------



## Kenziej14700 (Jul 23, 2020)

I definitely will and I called the guy and I guess she was letting her 2yr old nurse and that’s why she still has lots of milk but he said she will he due in about a month or so but I have no clue?! She has a friend that I got also with her she’s so wild no human contact what so ever I think they were definitely neglected omg that is so freaking sad why do people separate the babies from momma that is animal abuse and selling the momma for meat something needs to be done about that animals need to be treated equal it’s breaks my heart! I am sad I am happy also she’s with me getting some love and care


----------



## Taz (Jul 23, 2020)

Call your vet to come see her ASAP and read everything you can at the top of this page to be safe, she may be going to foal any time. If she just has milk from letting her two year old nurse she wouldn't be dripping like that.


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Jul 23, 2020)

OMG.... You may have your hands full.....Agree with Taz..... The whole thing sounds crazy. If she IS close to foaling she needs a "rest" and be able to make colostrum for the new foal! Hope your vet can help with all that. Be sure to feed her as if she IS in foal.....It won't hurt.


----------



## Kenziej14700 (Jul 23, 2020)

How much should I be feeding her he told me a pouch a day for each she also has a lot of pasture to eat on but I need your guys advice cause I think he was just breeding them and selling them and not taking much care


----------



## Kenziej14700 (Jul 23, 2020)

I mean she might not be even pregnant but I am going to start calling vets ASAP I hope they can come out even with Covid


----------



## Jodie (Jul 23, 2020)

How big is she? The mare and foal feed I have says 500g to 1kg per 100kg of body weight, so my little 30 inch, approx 200lb mare gets 500g and a handful of alfalfa pellets, split into two feeds as it’s too much for her to eat in one sitting. Pasture is good but make sure not to let her graze too much on lush grass so that she doesn’t get laminitis.
If you can lift up her tail and get a picture of her vulva, I’m sure the experienced people would be able to tell you if she’s elongated. Does she feel squishy/like jelly on her back end/around her tail head?


----------



## Kenziej14700 (Jul 23, 2020)

She is 29in I am not sure how much she weighs or even how old she is because they don’t even know  but I will definitely start giving her mare and foal feed she feels squishy around her hips but not around her tail head


----------



## Kenziej14700 (Jul 23, 2020)

She is 29in I am not sure how much she weighs or even how old she is because they don’t even know  but I will definitely start giving her mare and foal feed she feels squishy around her hips but not around her tail head


----------



## Jodie (Jul 23, 2020)

Your vet or a person knowledgeable in horse teeth will be able to have a good idea her age by her teeth. I would start with 500g of mare and foal feed and adjust accordingly, but others on here may be able to give you better advice on that one.


----------



## Kenziej14700 (Jul 23, 2020)

Awesome thank you so much for your guy’s advice it’s helps me out and helps her too!


----------



## Taz (Jul 24, 2020)

Kenziej14700 said:


> She is 29in I am not sure how much she weighs or even how old she is because they don’t even know  but I will definitely start giving her mare and foal feed she feels squishy around her hips but not around her tail head


I'm not good at seeing how elongated they are unless it's really obvious, [email protected] will be able to give you a better answer from that picture. Spend time with her so she's getting comfortable with you, see if you can feel any movement, keep an eye on her udder and stay in touch. Everyone here will help as much as they can.


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Jul 24, 2020)

BTW, a vet may be able to give you a general idea of her age by looking at her teeth. 
She does look elongated. Are the muscles on either side of her vulva real soft, ie. is she a "jello butt"?


----------



## Pitter Patter (Jul 25, 2020)

Kenziej14700 said:


> I definitely will and I called the guy and I guess she was letting her 2yr old nurse and that’s why she still has lots of milk but he said she will he due in about a month or so but I have no clue?! She has a friend that I got also with her she’s so wild no human contact what so ever I think they were definitely neglected omg that is so freaking sad why do people separate the babies from momma that is animal abuse and selling the momma for meat something needs to be done about that animals need to be treated equal it’s breaks my heart! I am sad I am happy also she’s with me getting some love and care


I m devastated about what happened to that mare and foal. It's terrible. I would like to go to an auction and grab whoever I can, but I just can't take seeing that kind of thing. It breaks my heart. A lady at my church had a beautiful mare she had her whole life. Then the mare got a little sick. Lady decided to sell her at auction for meat so she wouldn't have to pay for euthanasia or burial. That still breaks my heart. If only I'd known, I would have taken her in. (I am turning into an animal hospice here...)


----------



## Jodie (Jul 25, 2020)

Pitter Patter said:


> I m devastated about what happened to that mare and foal. It's terrible. I would like to go to an auction and grab whoever I can, but I just can't take seeing that kind of thing. It breaks my heart. A lady at my church had a beautiful mare she had her whole life. Then the mare got a little sick. Lady decided to sell her at auction for meat so she wouldn't have to pay for euthanasia or burial. That still breaks my heart. If only I'd known, I would have taken her in. (I am turning into an animal hospice here...)


I had to leave not long after I bought Rosie, I just couldn’t stand to see so many beautiful animals being bought for slaughter. That was my first and last auction because it was just too emotional. That is so sad about that mare  But what a wonderful thing you are doing giving animals a safe and loving home!
Any news with Sweetie, Kenzie?


----------



## Taz (Jul 26, 2020)

I've been to one auction and will never go again unless it's with a BIG trailer and a blank cheque. There are 24 horses here, 19 are mine and all rescues, 6 rescue dogs, 3 dumped kittens I couldn't find homes for and a pot belly house pig who was from auction at 10 weeks with mange, both eyes infected and not even weaned and eating pellets. I hear you Pitter Patter, I have lots of seniors and 'special' cases.


----------



## Jodie (Jul 26, 2020)

Taz said:


> I've been to one auction and will never go again unless it's with a BIG trailer and a blank cheque. There are 24 horses here, 19 are mine and all rescues, 6 rescue dogs, 3 dumped kittens I couldn't find homes for and a pot belly house pig who was from auction at 10 weeks with mange, both eyes infected and not even weaned and eating pellets. I hear you Pitter Patter, I have lots of seniors and 'special' cases.


Wow Taz! How amazing of you taking care of all those souls! I have a soft spot for the unwanted and downtrodden, hence why all mine are rescues too (apart from Rosie, unless you count auction as rescue also). We got a puppy from rescue last month and we have a rescue yearling quarter horse coming here soon.
Of course if I was showing or breeding, then things would be different - I’m certainly not calling down the people who buy their animals. For our situation though, because our horses are for casual riding/companionship/bringing some life to our property, we don’t need well papered, highly skilled horses, so I figured why not rescue.
”Saving one animal won’t change the world, but it will change the world for that animal”. Thank you to all of you wonderful people who are helping unwanted animals live better lives through your kind hearts and loving homes


----------



## Taz (Jul 26, 2020)

I have nothing against people who buy, don't get me wrong, anyone who gives an animal a good home is amazing. I consider any animal taken out of a bad situation to be a rescue, so yes, Rosie is a rescue to me considering where she came from. The seller, not necessarily the auction. I bought my main riding horse and consider her a rescue. She came from a crazy woman who had her with multiple trainers known for their abusive methods because she was 'arrogant' and needed it taken out of her. She's a 16hh fresian lipizan cross who would lunge at me in the arena with her mouth open and ears flat back and chase me around the stall kicking. She's now the most amazing dressage mare, rides bridleless, goes anywhere does anything, super sweet and smart. Anyway, getting off track as usual.

Kenziej14700, how's it going?


----------



## Pitter Patter (Jul 26, 2020)

Taz said:


> I have nothing against people who buy, don't get me wrong, anyone who gives an animal a good home is amazing. I consider any animal taken out of a bad situation to be a rescue, so yes, Rosie is a rescue to me considering where she came from. The seller, not necessarily the auction. I bought my main riding horse and consider her a rescue. She came from a crazy woman who had her with multiple trainers known for their abusive methods because she was 'arrogant' and needed it taken out of her. She's a 16hh fresian lipizan cross who would lunge at me in the arena with her mouth open and ears flat back and chase me around the stall kicking. She's now the most amazing dressage mare, rides bridleless, goes anywhere does anything, super sweet and smart. Anyway, getting off track as usual.
> 
> Kenziej14700, how's it going?


Oh, your mare sounds beautiful with that lineage!! Can you post a picture of her? I bought all but two of my "outdoor animals" (Volt, my little stallion, and his best friend, a starving sickly Welsh pony with cushings. That was a very sad boy when he came here. When I started clipping him --he was filthy and smelled like rotting flesh--I found skin growing over hair.. that was disgusting. Took me almost two weeks to clean him up and he loved it. He was from my neighbors who started a "rescue" but became a hoarding situation. I think he was that bad when they got him too though. He was ancient according to the vet. We didn't treat for cushings and he also had string-halt, because his time was very limited. He was my true "Hospice" horse. Pain meds, good feed, daily grooming, etc. He died one year later .He was so sweet and loving, poor guy. I bought two larger ponies, one slated to be shot by owner (belonged to his wife who left him and he was taking it out on the gelding!) and the other being deliberately starved until they found an owner because "she wasn't worth it!" They all ended up costing me a lot of money. My ex-husband bought me two llamas for my birthday one year because he said he wanted to saddle me with more responsibility so I would stay home while he went out with women. Anyway, now I am a single parent with a ton of animals and am very happy! Anyway, WAY OFF Track here!! I wanted to say I paid trainers to come work with the gelding that was to be shot because he would chase me out of the paddock and try to get me with hind feet flyng. It was scary. They only taught abuse unfortunately and I had to start all over using natural horsemanship. So, now I know I am a lousy leader and a better friend, but I am working on it.


----------



## Pitter Patter (Jul 26, 2020)

Any news Kenzie?


----------



## Taz (Jul 26, 2020)

Pitter Patter said:


> Oh, your mare sounds beautiful with that lineage!! Can you post a picture of her? I bought all but two of my "outdoor animals" (Volt, my little stallion, and his best friend, a starving sickly Welsh pony with cushings. That was a very sad boy when he came here. When I started clipping him --he was filthy and smelled like rotting flesh--I found skin growing over hair.. that was disgusting. Took me almost two weeks to clean him up and he loved it. He was from my neighbors who started a "rescue" but became a hoarding situation. I think he was that bad when they got him too though. He was ancient according to the vet. We didn't treat for cushings and he also had string-halt, because his time was very limited. He was my true "Hospice" horse. Pain meds, good feed, daily grooming, etc. He died one year later .He was so sweet and loving, poor guy. I bought two larger ponies, one slated to be shot by owner (belonged to his wife who left him and he was taking it out on the gelding!) and the other being deliberately starved until they found an owner because "she wasn't worth it!" They all ended up costing me a lot of money. My ex-husband bought me two llamas for my birthday one year because he said he wanted to saddle me with more responsibility so I would stay home while he went out with women. Anyway, now I am a single parent with a ton of animals and am very happy! Anyway, WAY OFF Track here!! I wanted to say I paid trainers to come work with the gelding that was to be shot because he would chase me out of the paddock and try to get me with hind feet flyng. It was scary. They only taught abuse unfortunately and I had to start all over using natural horsemanship. So, now I know I am a lousy leader and a better friend, but I am working on it.


Oh good for you taking them on and looking after them! I have to get a picture of my mare on my phone to post, I'll put it up on your thread so we can at least pretend to stay on track. Hahahaha! I use natural horsemanship type work with all of mine. I'm an idiot though, while you got out of the way I stood my ground and dared her to do more than threaten. It worked, she doesn't have an aggressive bone and was trying to protect herself so didn't follow through but I wouldn't suggest it to anyone.


----------



## Pitter Patter (Jul 26, 2020)

Taz said:


> Oh good for you taking them on and looking after them! I have to get a picture of my mare on my phone to post, I'll put it up on your thread so we can at least pretend to stay on track. Hahahaha! I use natural horsemanship type work with all of mine. I'm an idiot though, while you got out of the way I stood my ground and dared her to do more than threaten. It worked, she doesn't have an aggressive bone and was trying to protect herself so didn't follow through but I wouldn't suggest it to anyone.


I ran like a coward! LOL. (I had a bad experience with a friend's wild caught Mustang when I was pet sitting. Our eyes met and she took right after me for the kill! I had ridden her before with no problem but the eye thing was a no-no)) One lady "taught" me to literally chase him with a whip. It was so wrong! I couldn't do it and with her there, it set me back a good 6 months and only made him worse. What really worked was when I finally put the little mare and him together. She was all love and sweetness. When he came after me with teeth bared, ears pinned back she got in his way and threatened to kick him. He went after her and she totally cleaned his clock! He mostly left me alone after that only challenged me a couple of times. Just talked sweet to him and he was a doll! He still is (except when I even think about riding him!) He enjoys "playing" more and we are both happier and safer!) A neighbor girl's best friend would come and ride him all the time and he adored her. She rode him bareback, sometimes with a bit, sometimes just with his halter and attached reigns. He has a "type". I can put young kids on him and lead him around and he is so good. If he thinks anyone over 15 or 16 wants on he throws a fit so we just don't try it anymore. I think perhaps his back hurts with more weight. Plus I am way too old to play tuck and roll! LOL. So he's just my pet now. I can't sell him. I think it would just devastate both of us and I wouldn't be able to guarantee his future.


----------



## Taz (Jul 27, 2020)

No one ever leaves here either, no matter what. I knew a pony who was terrified of adults but would go to and do anything for a kid. He ended up with a 12 year old, they fell in love with each other and it didn't matter when she got bigger, they are still best friends. We figured it was the adults who were treating him badly and the kids were good to him. Yes, eye contact can be a problem when the work isn't really done just going through the movements. Glad it's worked out for him now☺


----------

